# Disbudding



## Livinzoo (Jan 15, 2010)

I have a 6 week old calf that I need to get disbudded. I would like to learn how to do it myself in the future, but don't feel I know enough to try on a calf I care about.  The vet said $150 to come and do it. I don't know if he would be willing to teach me. 

So what are my options?  Anyone in GA wanna teach me?


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 15, 2010)

I would look for local farms in your area and see if a farmer would be willing to help you. Or maybe go to a livestock auction and talk to farmers there and see who could help.


----------



## jhm47 (Jan 15, 2010)

Get yourself an electric dehorner and do it yourself.  It's easy, although not a pleasant job.  $150 is a ridiculous price.  Our vet charges $2 plus mileage, but since I got my electric dehorner, I do it myself.  PM me if you need instructions.


----------



## Robin2256 (Apr 21, 2010)

you can get a dehorning paste that you put on small buds. I don't use it my self, but some people iv'e talked to say it works, and others don't... it might be worth trying it if you don't feel confident in dehorning the calf your self.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 21, 2010)

$150!!!!  That's highway robbery!!    At that price you could easily buy your own disbudding iron and learn to do it yourself.


----------



## PattySh (Apr 21, 2010)

I used caustic (Dr Naylors) on our first heifer calf in Dec. Did a good job but had to hold her for an hour so she wouldn't rub it. Be careful not to put it on too thick a little goes along way. I put it on a bit thick and the scabs stayed on forever. At 5 months tho she is hornless! I got 2 steer calves after her and I used a dehorner I got from Jeffers (www.Jeffers.com)(the cheap version is the one I used - sells for $39.49) and it did the job. Went fairly well with son sitting on calf and holding while I did the deed. Heat it up well til you can make a nice ring on a piece of wood.  Gave a tetnus overeating combo shot also. Husband was counting, recommend you do your own counting:/.  I have had the dehorner for some time and was afraid to use it, not afraid to do my baby goats now, it really wasn't bad. Patty


----------



## Royd Wood (Apr 21, 2010)

Worth considering naturally polled cattle like our galloways or angus one less thing to worry about. I can still smell the burning and sizzling helping my dad many years ago


----------



## haviris (Apr 22, 2010)

I prefer polled, but even with polled we get a horned calf now and then. Unless they are homozygous polled, I think we (not me personally sadly, but my dad and mom) have some homozygous polled cow's, but so far no such luck w/ the bulls. We've always used polled bulls til last year, figures it would be the first year my cow gives me a heifer.


----------



## glenolam (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm bringing this back to light to get some moral support.

We got a 3 week old Jersey Holstein bull calf (sigh....we just can't stop!) named Sir Loin.  I'm fine with banding him and plan to do so soon, but it's highway robbery to get a vet to disbud him!

One vet wants about $150 for US TO COME TO HIM!

I'm fed up with the rediculous prices and I'm finding the courage to do it myself, but need help.

Is there a disbudding iron I can buy that I can use on my goats as well as the calves?  Or would I have to buy 2 different sizes?  I'm on Jeffers and the prices are much more reasonable than calling the vet...


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Aug 2, 2010)

For that price   he should teach you and do it....our vet charges a flat fee of $50.00 for travel....and hes about 60 miles away...so I think he resonable...he has to travel a bit..


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 2, 2010)

You should PM FlightsofFancy.  They're in north GA and do goats for a reasonable pricce, not sure about calves but you could always ask.  $150 is really high.


----------



## glenolam (Aug 2, 2010)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> You should PM FlightsofFancy.  They're in north GA .....


Ummmm...GA is a leeetle far for me.  It's about a day and a half away and I don't think the goats or calves would really like that trip!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 2, 2010)

The OP said they were in GA.


----------



## glenolam (Aug 3, 2010)

Ooohh, sorry!   I thought you were responding to me since the OP wrote quite a bit ago!


----------



## glenolam (Aug 6, 2010)

Has anyone used the electric dehorner from Tractor Supply?

I don't have it and don't plan on buying it, but a friend who needs to disbud his calf bought it.  I haven't heard much info on it, so I thought I'd ask if anyone has had experience with it.


----------

